# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  سورس کد برنامه جالب Distance Patterns برای کار با جلوه های انیمیشنی عکس

## www.pc3enter.tk

می توانید این سورس کد را از لینک زیر دریافت کنید 
لینک

----------

